# Help a deaf owner



## SLDNX8 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am hard of hearing deaf and I would like my GSD to know that I am deaf. I would like my GSD "Tank" to help me give me a message. For example, fire alarm, knocking or ring doorbell, something not aware of. Anybody know where I could get Tank training for that? Im located in New England. It would really be easy and helpful for me.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

How old is tank?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> fire alarm, knocking or ring doorbell,


This type of training should be easy for anyone with a knowledge of how to train a dog. You will *not* need to find someone who only works with Hearing Dogs. 

What type of training does your dog already have? For noise alerts the use of a clicker would be especially easy to use in the training. You would begin with one sound and train and proof it first before going on to a second. With some more knowledge of the background of your dog such as age and training level it will be easier to offer suggestions. Also, helpful would be if you let us know your own level of experience with a dog. Have you ever done any type of training before? Do you know how to use a clicker? 

To find a trainer in your area for any needed help you can ask your vet, groomer, or local dog club for recommendations.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I just went back and reviewed your previous posts. So Tank is 4 months old. I would suggest looking for a local training facility and sign him up in a puppy obedience class. Also work on the S.T.A.R. puppy which is the CGC for puppies. Welcome to the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy Program! 

These steps will help you both learn to learn. If you do not already know how they will help you learn the basics of training and working in a partnership with your pup.


----------



## SLDNX8 (Apr 14, 2011)

3 months soon to be 4 months.


----------



## SLDNX8 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tank only knows how to sit, sit and stay, shake, no touch, no biting, shh when he barks. He does well with them. I use American Sign Language for all those training. I never heard or seeing the clicker. Could you tell me more about it? Thank you for the link I will look into it and appreciate your help and kindness. thank you.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> sit, sit and stay, shake, no touch, no biting, shh when he barks


Very good for a 3-4 month old pup. Remember to keep it all fun and lessons short for such a young pup. Also, he must be proofed in areas other then in your home to be really considerd trained and that will take time and exposure to working on these in other locations. Puppy training classes are a great place to learn the basics and begin working with the distraction of other playful pups. Again, I can not stress enough, keep it fun for him.

Even if you are unable to hear the clicker, Tank will be able to. Buy a decent clicker for $5. or less and learn how to use it. Clicker training is used very often in training tasks for a Hearing Dog. 

Here is a link to an intro on clicker training What Is Clicker Training? | Karen Pryor Clickertraining and you may even have a clicker training class offered in your area.


----------

